# **** MARCH CYCLE BUDDIES ****



## Waiting4baby

Hello all you shy irish ladies!!

I am starting my first IUI this month and wanted to see if there are any other ladies in the same boat for March? Dont be shy....its all about getting some POSITIVE VIBES going for us all and be there for each other at each step of the way.... 


DOESN'T matter if your doig clomid, iui, or IVF its all still a journey and a hard one..... 


Hope to hear from some of you soon!    

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## patbaz

Hi waiting4ababy

I thought I may as well join you even though I am not sure when I am actually starting cause I know how good it is to have someone to bounce your emotions off. I have never had an iui. What does it involve and what stage are you at??

Pat
xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Patbaz- aww thanks for joining in and your more than welcome  
well its weird this iui im having as its a long protocol. So I have to take provera for a bleed, then down reg, then stimms with gonal f and then you get a trigger shot to ovulate and then you get busy or to the hospital for the insemination.  Im havi g 3 trigger shots, not 1! So one is ovulate and 2 more 2 days apart for to help prepare the womb for a pregnancy.  Most people I talk to is just doing stimms and then 1 trigger! The stage I am at is ive had the consultation and im having the HSG test tomorrow to chedk my tubes are okay and then its provera time and tx starts. So not too long to go really. 
Feel free to share your plans xxx


----------



## juliaG83

Hi Ladies!

Think il join as i think im going slightly crazy on this 2ww which has now extended to a 3WW i shiz you not! LOL

Got two faint positives on a mid stream - negative on a digital no af as yet but could just be late this time around so hospital told me to wait another week and test again, oh the joys! Dreading having to start another cycle!

How are you both doing


----------



## patbaz

Julia that's awful. But take hope in the fact that you have had a positive I will keep everything crossed for you. Have you had hcg bloods done?? Who are you with??

Waiting4ababy that's great news about the hsg it's full steam ahead for you then 

No news with me still waiting on origin getting back to me. Have decided to phone them tomorrow to try and push things along. 

Love 
Pat


----------



## Waiting4baby

JuliaG83

welcome!! Good to hear from you!! Well ie just undergone the HSG dye test today! It was pretty sore BUT all clear so ready to start treatment asap. 

Did you have IUI? Good luck xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Patbaz , we were both replying to Julia at the same time!! How strange!!!

are you having ivf or iui with Origin?  And are you with Noel? 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

I am with prof McClure and we will be having ICSI. Our situation is as bad as it gets I'm afraid with issues on both sides. Been trying since 2006 but hey oh that's they way it goes . Hoping that this is our time. Are you with origin too??


----------



## Waiting4baby

Patbaz - well its good your comfortable with your clinic/consultant,  makes a huge difference. 
We are having IUI at Craigavon hospital first one starts any day now xxx


----------



## patbaz

Best of luck huni. Make sure to keep us all posted xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Patbaz im also sorry to hear how long you've trying, its soul destroying!  And I hope this cycle will be yours. If you want some face to face support,  I have joined the Infertility Network meetings every month and they are very supportive and beneficial.  Depending on where you live would you be interested?  The one I attend is a lovely small group in Craigavon.  

Xx


----------



## Limbo2

Hi ladies, thought I would say hello!  I'm not actually cycling at the moment but hope to be soon!

My husband and I had an unsuccessful ICSI cycle with RFC in October last year and we're just gearing up to try again. We have an appt next week with Origin and hope to start treatment sometime in May. I'm actually feeling a bit excited about getting started again!  

Good luck with your IUI Waiting4baby  
Hi Patzbaz, hope you hear from Origin soon about your planning appt.
JuliaG83, sending you lots of positive vibes!  The waiting must be awful for you!


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hey limbo2, welcome   your more than welcome to join in! And I am sure the time til your next tx will fly in!! Sorry to hear about your BFN with RFC. Onward we all go, together x 

patbaz hope you get some clarity today on the phone , let me know x

JuliaG83 Any news ? How horrible for you x 

Happy Friday everyone x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Waiting4baby, Thanks for starting the thread, I am not sure if I will be having my first IUI march or April but its nice to have a local thread for support.
Best off luck to everyone, I hope we all have painless and successful treatment.


----------



## Waiting4baby

Mrs Tinkerbell - your more than welcome to join in and even just talk about feelings/hopes/fears. We are all there for each other.  Where are you having treatment if you dont mind sharing? 

Welcome aboard! 

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies
Welcome mrs tinkerbell and Limbo wishing you both a fruitful and uncomplicated tx 

Waiting4ababy and Julia. I hope you gals are well.

Well I phoned origin today and my bloods aren't back yet. They said that prof ordered unusual tests for me so that's why they are taking so long. No wonder the bloods cost £587. So I have to wait until results are back before booking planning appointment really frustrating grrrrrr

On the bright side my new windows and doors are being fitted on 18th march yay!! We bought a house last summer only to find that the windows and door are past their sell by date and when it was windy the doors inside the house would just blow open. No joke really weird so new windows and doors for us in a week or so. 

Anyone any nice plans for the weekend??

Love 
Pat
xx


----------



## Asha.m

Hi everyone. I'm currently on menopur and cetrotide injections for ivf treatment hopefully next week! Have scan on Wednesday to see how things are going. Ttc  2010. Unexplained  infertility until I had my apointment with the nurse to go through my protocol, I realised my amh level was high!!! Was a shock!!! I have no other signs of pcos so just waiting to ask my consultant the next time I see her. 

Hope everyone is doing well and staying positive!!! Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Asham welcome huni. Fingers crossed all goes well for you next week. How are you feeling??


----------



## Waiting4baby

Patbaz - Hey, well that sucks having to wait around for those tests for so long considering how much you are paying!! Well I hope they are back on Monday and or at least the first half of next week!  Keep me posted and hope they are all ok.

well I had thr HSG on thurs and thankfully my tubes are all clear ( although t was sore) and today I started the drug to get a period ( as I have no cycle at all) and so I hope to be down reg next weds or Thurs kinda time. I will be down reg for 2 weeks or possibly 3 weeks and then start the stimms and then trigger shors X3! Seems so much! The nurse told me yesterday on the phone that sometimes he will just do 2 weeks down reg and then stimms so I dont need 2 periods before actually starting stimms!! Anyway! That's all from me really LOL just taking a day at a time. And keeping up my reflexology!  So hopefully all these things will work for us!!

hope everyone else is okay and have a good weekend. Ive nothing planned, just a relaxing hormonal one ! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Welcome asha.m ! 

Good luck with your cycle and how are you feeling/coping? 

Xxx


----------



## Asha.m

As thanks girls. Yeah all going well so far. The only side effect I have is sleepy at times, my husbands delighted as he's taking over the remote... (Golf or any sports) 

Can't believe the cost of those blood tests patbaz although it will be worth it.

Hope your af comes soon waiting 4baby.

Goodluck ladies 

Xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hey Asha.m 

Thats good you aren't feeling too rough! Good luck and keep us all posted now wont you! 

Thanks, I am on day one of meds and the hormone levels are climbing already! Feel very moody. Hate that. So hopefully she will show bwfore thr meds end, I take them for 4 more days. 

Xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, don't post here much anymore but just popping on to wish you all good luck. 

Pat how are you doing huni? I hope those results come back soon so you can get things underway. I'll be keeping an eye out for news. Wishing you all the luck in the world sweetie.  

Waiting4baby the support group in Craigavon is great. The ladies will give you loads of support throughout this journey. I attended the group for years and it helped me through some very tough times. Good luck with your iui. 

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

MissE
Great to hear form you pet. How are you doing??  How are the twins? They must be getting big and bold at this stage 

How's everyone else doing this afternoon?  I was out partying last night and although I was driving I feel like I have been drinking for three days  but a great night was had. Looking forward to starting soon. Although I think it could be April May before we start but as long as I get the outcome I want I couldn't care less!

Pat


----------



## MissE

Pat we are good thanks, boys are 13 months now and into everything. I'm certainly kept on my toes but love it!!!! 
Glad to hear you are keeping ok and enjoying yourself before the madness begins again. I have everything crossed love that this is your time. Are you on ** huni? 

Emma xx


----------



## patbaz

I am a newbie to ******** but I will pm you xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hi MissE

thanks for popping by   

I am actually going to be working as a volunteer for infertility network uk, so if any of you ladies come along to the friendly meetings,  I should be there. I havent started yet, just considering it!

I am a moody wreck today. On the drugs to get my first bleed in 7 months. Feel like im going to kill someone  

hope yous are are well today xx


----------



## patbaz

Waiting4ababy try not to let the mood swings annoy you. Go for a walk or stick on your fav music and have a wee dance to yourself. You'll feel like an eejit at first but you'll soon start giggling. Works for me every time. I think it's a great idea to join a group but we have never told anyone what we are going through so I would never go to a group meeting in case someone I knew saw me and then told my poor mum. She would just worry and break her heart and her health isn't great. So we have kept everything quiet. 

How are our other ladies doing?? 

Pat


----------



## Katie789

Another gatecrasher am afraid     emma look at the size of your boys oh my goodness. They are very alike too for non identicals!! Doesnt time fly this side of treatment. Before and during it can seem like its standing still. My boys will be 9 months this week and its been a flash. 

Good luck to all you cyclers. Numbers seem to be growing again!

Katie x


----------



## MissE

Pat I'll try to find you huni on **. 

Waiting4baby I don't go anymore, I stopped when I became pg but I was a volunteer for the group when I attended and still am for Inuk. I keep in touch with Fiona to see how things are going with the group and am always here for anyone who needs support. 

Katie hope you and the little ones are well. Time really does fly by on this side of the roller coaster. The boys are big now, not the teeny tiny babies I brought home.  They are quite alike for frats and people always ask if they are identical. 

Good luck to everyone on this journey. 

Emma xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Katie79 - Hello! Its Emma! Fancy seeing you here  
I made this wee thread the other day, trying to drum up some interest xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Hi,
Hope your all doing well. I am doing this round of IUI unmedicated but I was wondering if anyone can suggest supplements I should take. I already take vitabiotic conception plus, omega 3,6,9 and vit D and K. Is there anything more I should try.


----------



## Waiting4baby

MrsTinkerbell - I am no expert but I have heard green tea helps fertility so drink lots of that. Also I take pineapple core and juice onnthe 2ww for to help with implantation - worth a go
there are lots of other bits youll find online to take too

Good luck


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Waiting4ababy I heard that the pineapple core is something to avoid during 2ww as it contains bromine. I could be wrong but my reflexologist told me to avoid it completely during 2ww. 

Mrs Tinkerbell I have also heard that Brazil nuts are good for implantation and healthy womb lining. 

All quiet with me. Just home from work knackered. (.)(.) are sore so I guess the dreaded witch is on her way again  I will be glad when we get pregnant so I won't have a period for 9/10 months 

Take care,

Pat
xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Patbaz - I am not sure, thats why I stated I am no expert, and also obviously nothing has ever worked for me anyway. 

Hope everyone is keeping well and at leadt that's Monday over ! 

Xxxx


----------



## patbaz

I am with you waiting4ababy. I am with you Monday is def worst day of the week


----------



## MissE

Mrs tinkerbell I have tried various concoctions of supplements over the years, at one point was swallowing 50 a day. Nothing ever worked. For my successful cycle I took pregnacare conception and omega 3,6&9. I drank 3litres of water a day. 

Waiting4baby I also heard the pineapple core is to be avoided during 2ww as it can cause contractions in the uterus. Pineapple juice not from concentrate stuff is the best. 

One thing I did with my successful cycle was a thing called maya massage, did it weekly. It is expensive but I believe it contributed massively to me achieving a pregnancy. 

Pat hope the witch isn't too bad if she arrives. 

Good luck ladies. 

Emma xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

MissE - oh heaven knows!  Personally speaking, ive known lots of ladies to have gone from acupuncture , vits, supplements,  teas, no caffine, etc etc and the cycle they did little to none of it was their successful cycle. So its really down to luck!!! And it just being your "time" thats what I now believe.


----------



## Waiting4baby

Evening ladies, how is everyone? ?

Xx


----------



## patbaz

All good waiting4ababy. How's you??


----------



## Waiting4baby

Patbaz not too bad thanks,  won some money at Cheltenham ! Woop! Lol


----------



## patbaz

So we should all come to you for a loan then


----------



## Waiting4baby

Not sure about that lol lol


----------



## patbaz

Well I have the euro millions done so fingers crossed


----------



## Waiting4baby

Brilliant! I gave up doing it as i would rather buy a wee scratch cars and win 2 quid and feel like a winner!  Lol


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hey guys how is everyone doing?!? 

X


----------



## patbaz

Hi waiting4baby
All ok with me got a call from origin so should be starting soon  on the down side I have displaced my shoulder  it really hurts but have seen a physio and not too much damage done so should be ok soon. 

How are things with you?? Where are you at with your treatment?

Pat


----------



## Waiting4baby

Morning Patbaz - thats good things are moving now with origin for you! Hopefully before you know it things will be underway.  Oh dear! That sounds nasty re thr shoulder!  Hope your comfortable and its not as bad as it sounds! 

All the same here unfortunately...no fhange. Actually feel a bit deflated!  Cant even get a medicated period. Or at least within a decent time. Its holding up my tx. 

Onward we go, lets hope for a good week xxxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Well update from me again.... period is starting now, finally.  But been dealt a bad blow. The clinic has confirmed I dont start down reg until day 21. So 20 days now to wait, whenmid thought id be starting now anytime now. Gutted. Then 3 weeks of down reg, another period, gonal f, 3 trigger shots and the 2ww. How the HELL am I meant to deal with this. 

Can actually feel myself gettin really upset.


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Waiting4baby I know exactly how you feel, I have missed trying this month as our donor sperm was not delivered on time. But a friend of mine not one I'd usually go to for advice made a great suggestion. She told me to spend the next month doing all the things I won't be able to do when pregnant. It hasn't totally taken my disappointment away but doing wee things like going for a surf or ice skating and reminding myself this might be the last for a while does help a bit. I really hope you find something to help, I know how crushing it can be. Keep looking forward.


----------



## Waiting4baby

Mrs Tinkerbell

Thanks for your message. Yes I feel crushed as I just want to get going. There always seems to be unforseen stuff get in my way. I just hate it. Today for the first time in ages I feel like " whas the point" my body obviously doesn't want to work properly, and then when I finally get some joy, its followed by disaster blows such as this. If i was doing normal Iiui then id start stimms on Thurs or so! Ahh! Feel so angry and upset. Andni am sorry to hear your in a similar place. Its not good.


----------



## patbaz

Mrs Tinkerbell & Waiting4baby

Seems we are all in the same boat. After my surgery I had a period every 4 weeks but I haven't seen the aul witch for 7.5 weeks despite having all the symptoms. Did a hpt and surprise surprise BFN :-(

But we have to keep our chins up and be positive ladies xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Tinkerbell how are you now? Hope your a bit better xx

patbaz has she arrived yet? Xx

xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Waiting4 thanks for asking, I haven't posted because I have been in such bad form I didn't want to bring everyone else down. Feeling a bit better today. But on Thursday a good friend who I work closely with has announced she's pregnant and I am happy for her although totally gutted for me. But my main problem the real kick in the guts its that she told me the night she found out she got wasted! Each to their own but she know what I am going threw and that I haven't had a drink since August, I did not need to know that, it makes me so angry. How are you keeping, hope your managing to look forward.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls

Just wondering if i could join you all. Im currently having ivf in gcrm belfast. Im day 6 stims today and have scan on thurs to check how things are going. Is anyone else cycling at the minute?

Good luck to you all

TAM xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Twinangelsmummy83

hiya yes ofcourse join in! How are you finding treatment?  

Good luck x


----------



## juliaG83

Hi ladies how are you all? Sorry havent been on in a while was having a nightmare on this cycle (number 3) finally back on track!!!!

Hope you are all keeping well!


xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hiya JuliaG83 whats been happening?  Hope your well. X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Mrs tinkerbell 

did you get my message ok?


----------



## juliaG83

Hello Wow this is a busy wee thread!  Good to see!

My head has been away for the past month lol! I ended up with a chemical pregnancy on my last cycle  lost it after a couple of days was completely gutted, started my thrid cycle's injections when bleeding stopped only to get another AF two days later and when that stopped another AF a day after that! I was going crazy! 3 in the space of three weeks! I am finally back on track and on my cycle 3 unfortunately! Although i should be taking the positive from what happened in thinking well at least my body is bloody doing something lol!

Sorry haven't been in in a while just been all over the place to be honest but hey we all fall down and have to get back up again!! And its great to be able to chat to others about it really!!!! 

I will have a look back over the thread today ladies and catch up with what's been going on! Hugs and positive vibes to you all!!!!!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls
Julie sorry your body has been playing up on you. Fxd this is third time lucky for you xx

I'm now on day 8 stimming. Had scan and bloods today and have about 9-10 follicles all above 10 in size (not sure of unit! Lol) I thought all looked ok but then got a phone call this afternoon to day they need to see me tomo! Bit worried now :-(

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at xxx


----------



## juliaG83

Thank you!

Awk Twin its a nightmare when you get called back it has you thinking all sorts! Try to put it out of your head (easier said than done i know) Hope all is grand im sure it is! 

Hugs!

xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

How's everyone doing now the months almost over. I hope all is going to plan. And we have a few BFP on here soon.


----------



## juliaG83

Hi Tinkerbell!

How are you doing?

my cycle feels like the longest cycle ever! Four weeks into injecting Gonal F, had scans done this mornign and Doctor said that "Looks like something is beginning to happen" flip me how much more until trigger lol! Poor thighs cant take any more haha need a new injection site! Here is hoping when i phone after four we are a step closer to the trigger so looks like it will be april for my 2WW! 

How are the rest of you all getting on??


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls. Had egg collection this morning and got 6 eggs. Bit gutted. Would have really liked more than this :-/ fxd they all fertilise 

Julia hope you get Good news today and you get your trigger soon!!


----------



## patbaz

6  is a gr8 no I will kfd for you xx

I am off to origin for another appointment after a very bumpy month. Will explain later.  I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Good Evening Ladies

Sorry i havent been on here much in the last week, things have been busy at home!!

SO, ladies as you are all from N.Ireland and some of you may be needing some extra help, then id like to invite you all along to a lovely group in Portadown. Its for everyone and anyone! this month the subject is coping with the Emotional Rollercoaster ! its a small friendly group, and need more people to join in!

Please just message below if your interested and i can provide times and address details


----------



## juliaG83

Hi Ladies

Well how are you all keeping??

I am currently halway through my fourth week of injecting with Gonal F and Luveris  yes fourth bloody week lol! Its becoming a pain i actually cant wait to trigger this cycle!   It is starting to make me feel rubbish! Mood swings are awful at this stage to be honest haha!

Hope you are all keeping well!!

xx


----------



## elmo283

Hi there

Can I join? On my second cycle of ICSI at Origin this time (RFC last time). On day 11 of DR so may fit more into April. Finding it harder this time - injections rather than nasal spray and my emotions are all over the place! 

Would be interested in Portadown meeting.


----------



## Waiting4baby

Yes ofcourse you can join.us! I have sent you a private mail about the meeting and your more than welcome to join us this evening.


----------



## Waiting4baby

hi girls how are we all getting on ? xx


----------



## HighTower

Hello ladies

Hope you don't mind an April cycler jumping on here. Strictly speaking I've just literally started day 1 of my short agonist flare protocol @ GCRM. Started the norethisterone today so have it all ahead of us! Been trying to get myself in a calm, positive state of mind and trying not to let news of a friend's pregnancy drag me down! I know of 6 women at work all pg and due July/August. Two of them sit opposite me so all I hear from 9 to 5 is baby talk. I wish I could wear ear plugs! I don't want to become a nutcase who crumbles at every pregnancy announcement. It was tough the other day when got out her iPhone to show this app showing her developing baby - it was all I could do to keep it together! 

Anyhows, our fridge has just died so we have an unexpected expense we didn't bank on on top of ivf.  But thank God it happened now and not when it was full of ivf drugs! Also my sister has suspected glandular fever and I'm nervous now about how contagious it is - that's not what I need!

This was meant to be a quick hello post - I have a habit of rambling! 

Good luck to you all on your journeys xo


----------



## elmo283

Hightower - I suppose I am technically April as I started late March. I am on day 15 of DR and have a first scan tomorrow to see when stimming can start. Good luck.


----------



## HighTower

Hi Elmo, nice to meet you   Good luck with your scan tomorrow. What protocol are you on? Where are you being treated? I'm being treated by Dr Traub @ GCRM


----------



## elmo283

Hightower - I'm at Origin. Am on day 16 of DR using Suprefact (injecting) and had my first scan today. Can't start stimms until my lining gets thinner - no AF yet! Then should be on Menopur.

Good luck with your scan.


----------



## juliaG83

Hi Ladies!

How are you all?!

Hightower i know exactly what you mean i am in the same boat, am hearing baby talk everywhere at the minute! My Brother has informed me that i am going to be an aunty and that there is no better feeling than knowing you are going to be a parent - i almost told him where to go lol! 

Im technically April also! Started my cycle in March but it was a very long cycle of injectibles so OTD is 18th!!!!  

xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

JuliaG83
Good to hear from you. Im also testing in April. I am currently on down reg and feeling poop! Can't wait to inject hopefully next week 

Xx


----------



## juliaG83

Waiting

Saying a wee  for you! Hoping this is our month!!!!!!!!


xxx


----------



## patbaz

Morning ladies

Sorry I haven't really been on but things going on non tx related stressing me out 

To all our April testers good luck I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all xx

I have my planing appointment with origin on Easter Tuesday so hopefully it won't be long until I am joining you all with a. BFP   

Does anyone know how long roughly it is from planning appointment to et as I have agreed to go on a school trip the first 2 weeks in July?

Hope everyone is well 

Pat
Xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hiya Pat

Good luck for your appt, i am sorry i cannot help you with your question...i would guess it may be differant for clinics? so perhaps make a call and ask them just...no harm in it and then youll know for sure

I am feeling the effects of down reg now, cannot sleep as its casing me wake every 2 hours ! 

Moody/tired/headaches/meh! lol

x


----------



## patbaz

Waiting4ababy I remember the dr headaches well am really dreading that. Any word on a date for you??


----------



## Waiting4baby

pat

a date?


----------



## Waiting4baby

juiliaG83

Aww me too, really hope we get our bfp's this month !! 

x


----------



## patbaz

For testing waiting4a baby . It's this month??


----------



## patbaz

Not sure how iui works as never given that option


----------



## Waiting4baby

Pat

Ive not been given a date as yet. I am still on d.r at the min and will hopefully start the gonal f next week. I am sure it will be around  the start of May perhaps... but hopefully the end of april...it all depends how fast i get a bleed....and how long i need to stimm for ! then i have 3 trigger shots, one to realse eggs and 2 to prepare linning and i am unsure if this will make my 2ww more of a 3ww! will have to wait and see ! all seems so far away for some reason ....x


----------



## patbaz

Keep your chin up huni. It will all be worth it in the end


----------



## Waiting4baby

i will do, you too  x


----------



## elmo283

Patbaz - if all goes to plan and you are on similar protocol, you start DR on Day 21 and hopefully if AF arrives promptly then about 2 weeks later you begin stimms. I think Origin scan every 2-3 days once you start this and plan is EC would be anything fron 11 days plus after that if stimms work ok. Last time I was at RFC and the process from starting until end of 2WW (and in my case BFN) was about 2 months. 

This time my AF has been very elusive and i was hoping to start stimms on the 7th but hopefully soon.

The waiting Is the frustrating bit!


----------



## patbaz

Thanks elmo it's been a while since I have done this  
Sending you Babydust xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hey girls how are we all xx


----------



## juliaG83

Starting to go slightly crazy on my 2ww! LOL 4 more days to go to OTD

How are the rest of you getting on??


xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

hi girls
It's my otd tomo and I'm dreading it. I feel sick at the thought of it. I do have some symptoms but I'm not sure if it's just the crinone which it probably is! I have sore heavy boobs and I'm bloated beyond belief! I look about 6 months pregnant!! 
Julia how are you feeling?


----------



## juliaG83

Awwa good luck for testing tomorrow!!!!   its horrible this blooming waiting!

Im not too bad at the minute getting cramps on my right side at the minute hoping AF doesnt come  

xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls just to let you know I got mybfp today. Hcg 254! Ended up needing a little scan because I'm so bloated and they were worried about ohss but all ok and I even saw a wee pregnancy sac! 

Good luck Julia for testing hunni, xc


----------



## patbaz

Fantastic news lets hope this is a sign of things to come. Enjoy every second of your hard fought pregnancy    xxx


----------



## Magicbaby

Wonderful news tam......wishin u all the best for the duration of ur pregnancy an beyond xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Twinangelmummy that's wonderful news. I wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Thank you girls. Gcrm Belfast are great! X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Congratulations twinangelsmummy83 !!!!!! And lets hope the first bfp on our page of many!!!! Brilliant news. Good luck with a healthy and happy pregnancy x


----------



## juliaG83

Wow fantastic news! Big congrats twinangelsmummy! Over the moon for you!!! Glad all is good on your scans!!!!

X x x x


----------



## juliaG83

Ladies i tested this morning and got my BFP! In total shock!!!!!!! 


xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

congratulations girls....i dont usually post here,just follow but so glad to read bfp's 

well done xxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

yeyyyy!! congrats Julia!! do you have to go get bloods taken for beta??

congrats hun, delightedfor you xx


----------



## juliaG83

Hi Twin

no i phoned the clinic this morning and they said they don't routinely do blood tests that they scan to check everything is as it should be so iv to complete a form send it back and wait for an appointment for a scan! I am thinking i will prob phone my gp and make an appointment to get my bloods done??!

xx


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations Julie. Fab news   

I hope that this is the start of things to come


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Julie that's great news, fingers crossed for a healthy happy 9 months ahead for you.


----------



## Waiting4baby

JuilaG83 that's fantastic news hunni!! I am delighted for you!! Congratulations. 
Wow all these bfps are a great positive engery on here!!! We need more and more!!!!


----------



## HighTower

Huge congratulations to Twinangelsmummy83 and JuliaG83! GCRM have worked their magic!

HT xxx


----------



## juliaG83

Awwa thanks ladies! Still cant help myslef worrying!

Hightower i was in the RFC in the royal with Prof McClure!


----------



## kappa

Hi guys I'm new on here. Firstly congrats to TAM and Julia  . I'm at the RFC too Julia on my 6th cycle of Menopur and Luveris day 19 now and not much happening. How many cycles did you have Julia? Prof McClure seems great my consultant is Gillian Williamson but I rarely see her.


----------



## juliaG83

Hi kappa this was my third cycle I was using Gonal f and overtrille x x x


----------



## patbaz

Hi kappa 
Welcome the ladies on here are great. Prof McClure is lovely but so is dr Williamson. I have dealt with both over the years. Best of luck xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Welcome Kappa


Its my baseline scan in the morning...eeekkk hope i can start stimms x


----------



## patbaz

Good luck waiting I hope all goes well for you


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hiya pat..yes all went to plan this morning and I start stims tonight! X


----------



## patbaz

Great news waiting it's all go for you now


----------



## Waiting4baby

Okay!!!! Getting near time for first injection... Any advice?


----------



## patbaz

Don't heist just do it. They are nowhere near as bad as you think once you do it once you will be wondering what all fuss was about. Do pinch an inch though as it does help and am ice cube where you are going to inject for a short while before doing injection as it helps with bruising. 

Good luck xx


----------



## kappa

Thanks everyone. Yes waiting as Pat says daunting but not as bad as you think. I still don't like doing it and have been on 2 injections a night since October


----------



## patbaz

Kappa that's a long time to be on injections! You poor thing


----------



## kappa

Yep I'm like a pin cushion! Had scan and bloods this morning and they want me back on Sunday again as I had 2 small follicles showing. May be ready for Ovitrelle trigger beginning of next wk then 2ww then if period comes again its back to the drawing board as this is the last cycle they're giving me.


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Just a quick note to say I got my BFP this morning and to say thankyou to you you all for all your help and support in getting here.


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

massive congratulations on your bfp mrs tinkerbell...

enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## patbaz

Well done mrs Tinkerbell congratulations. Delighted for you. This seems to be a very lucky thread


----------



## kappa

Congratulations Mrs Tinkerbell


----------



## juliaG83

Congratulations tinkerbell, fantastic news!!!!!!!!

Babydust to the rest of you lovely ladies! Hoping you get your BFP very soon!!!!!!  

xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies

I had my teach appointment yesterday and I am now on northestrone to bring on my period in about 10 days then I start stimms. So all go here. 

How is everyone else doing??

Pat
xxx


----------



## kappa

Hey Pat that's great you've got started again. Ru feeling OK with the northesterone? I'm feeling really down today just wanna feel normal for a change


----------



## patbaz

Hi kappa 

I've had the norethestirone before and I don't find it too bad tbh. Was at gp this am and it's office I have a UTI so I have been given a 3 day course of antibiotic so I am lying on sofa watching rubbish on tv. Hopefully 3 days will be enough to get the infection out before af arrives. 

How's everyone else doing??  What about the ladies who are doing injections??

Pat
xx


----------



## HighTower

Congratulations Mrs Tinkerbell - that's brilliant news!  

Hopefully all these BFPs will inspire my ovaries to get going! At the clinic yesterday my day 6 scan showed only 2 follicles on my dodgy L ovary (the one that endometriomas have knackered) and nothing on my normal ovary. So I'm continuing Gonal-F injections over the weekend and back on Monday morning to see if there's any more action. I'm just trying to stay positive with the thought that it only takes one good egg and one good sperm (and a LOT of luck!   ). More worryingly, the consultant couldn't find my uterus to measure the lining!!! It can't have gone far!! I had been having Maya massage which is meant to help bring a misaligned uterus back into position but I'm worried now that even if, by some miracle, we get enough eggs to fertilise, my uterus isn't in the right place for a pregnancy.

Oh well, going for acupuncture this morning - hopefully that will give my ovaries some oomph (and find my AWOL uterus also!).

Big hugs and baby dust to all going through this stressful business. Ps has anyone suffered from really dry eyes during ivf? Mine feel horrible! Stupid hormones! 

HT xo


----------



## patbaz

Hi Hightower 
Don't worry about lack of follies at this stage. On my first ivf my scan didn't show many follies so they upped my dose and sent me away for a few days I came back and had loads of follies and ended up with 23 eggs so it's still early days huni. Keep calm xx. Good luck


----------



## Maggie27

Just sending some love from the FET thread..  

Xxxxxx


----------



## HighTower

Aw thanks Patbaz & Maggie27   

Am absolutely cream crackered today - this egg production is a tiring business!

Early night for me - have to be in the clinic for 7.15am and have a 50 minute drive to get there. Uggh the thought of it!

Take care everyone xo


----------

